# Couldn't keep her top on



## Uba Diver

Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


----------



## Red

Well, you would either end up in jail or have a lifetime memory. Worth the risk? You knew the answer.


----------



## Beur

Be glad you passed the invitation up, otherwise you might have been facing rape charges the following day. 

Rule 1: Keep it in your pants when you're driving.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


All the time , not worth the jail time
Once you cross the line pervert for life


----------



## Uba Diver

She did ask for my cell phone number, and I gave it to her. If she calls tomorrow, I'll be game. But seriously, how often do rides like this happen? I've only done 20 trips, and this was by far the most memorable.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Uba Diver said:


> She did ask for my cell phone number, and I gave it to her. If she calls tomorrow, I'll be game. But seriously, how often do rides like this happen? I've only done 20 trips, and this was by far the most memorable.


It gets old fast , welcome to the alcohol make you look better looking than you are LOL ( talking of me of course )


----------



## Red

Uba Diver said:


> She did ask for my cell phone number, and I gave it to her. If she calls tomorrow, I'll be game. But seriously, how often do rides like this happen? I've only done 20 trips, and this was by far the most memorable.


I wouldn't count on that call - she'll feel embarrassed once sober. Unless she fell in love and the marriage is on the horizon.


----------



## Uba Diver

Yeah, I doubt the latter. I'm not ugly, but never had a girl come on to me like that at first sight. At least it was a 2.5x surge and a pleasant memory.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Uba Diver said:


> Yeah, I doubt the latter. I'm not ugly, but never had a girl come on to me like that at first sight. At least it was a 2.5x surge and a pleasant memory.


I said better looking than actual


----------



## Uba Diver

The shitty thing was her boyfriend was paying the Uber tab. 40 miles at a 2.5x surge. She said she made him call her an Uber because he was too drunk to have sex with her. Maybe I shouldn't have given her my number. She's liable to call me to meet her and her bf is waiting to kill me.


----------



## Beur

Uba Diver said:


> She did ask for my cell phone number, and I gave it to her. If she calls tomorrow, I'll be game. But seriously, how often do rides like this happen? I've only done 20 trips, and this was by far the most memorable.


I can see the headline now: über driver arrested for allegedly raping a passenger. - police say über driver assaulted the victim after giving her a ride home the previous evening


----------



## Uba Diver

Alright, I'll forget about her. It's a lot easier to make rational decisions though when there isn't a topless Swedish girl trying to get you to finger her in your car.


----------



## SydX

Well whilst u were fingering her, u could of easily get her to slurp the lollipop lol


----------



## Superunknown

Hey, you made a 40 mile trip at 2.5x surge. That alone would make it memorable for me. Those trips don't happen very often at all. 

Seriously, I agree with the others that it was a rape charge waiting to happen. Either that or she was trying to use you to make her boyfriend jealous. You did the right thing by restraining yourself. At least you got what I assume was a really nice view along the way!


----------



## SydX

And some seriously wet fingers


----------



## SydX

Which probably smelled like American hotdogs lol


----------



## UberXTampa

This is the one ride you got to have a recording of in case somebody claims you did something to pax. Not to watch later. And by the way, more than a few times I was asked by pax 'what if a pax wants to show you her ****, what would you do?' Or 'do pax really show you their **** sonetimes?'. It looks like it is happening around, fortunately or unfortunately I have not seen the whole titties so far but lots of side boob and deep cleavage or tight shirts with no bra... I guess these are my Uber perks  but you did right by not letting your feelings take over. Glad you remained professional.


----------



## Tx rides

Uba Diver said:


> Alright, I'll forget about her. It's a lot easier to make rational decisions though when there isn't a topless Swedish girl trying to get you to finger her in your car.


Don't give your personal number to pax, especially drunk ones. You may have invited a crazy spouse/boyfriend in to your personal space.


----------



## limepro

The beauty of being married to a beautiful woman, I never feel any pressure from female pax, I don't care if they look good, are drunk, etc. They are only pax to me, I treat everyone the exact same way. If it does come up with a pax, mentioning my wife and kids kills it quick.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Uba Diver said:


> How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


Happens all the time. Women are naturally drawn to wealth and power, and they know Uber drivers have tons of both.

You should always keep a few condoms in the glovebox, just in case.


----------



## Yankee

LOL!!


Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Happens all the time. Women are naturally drawn to wealth and power, and they know Uber drivers have tons of both.
> 
> You should always keep a few condoms in the glovebox, just in case.


----------



## limepro

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Happens all the time. Women are naturally drawn to wealth and power, and they know Uber drivers have tons of both.
> 
> You should always keep a few condoms in the glovebox, just in case.


It isn't always about what you do, I have dated younger, older, rich, poor it never mattered what I did but who I am. Sure if you have the personality of a slug a great job helps but if you know how to work it you can get anything. I rarely pay for my own drinks even now if I go out by myself, not because of promises but because I know how to converse.

In high school I was very shy around girls especially if I liked them, when I didn't care and treated then like anyone else they would throw themselves at me. I'm not even a great looking guy except the green eyes and I'm pretty fat at 6' 230lbs. I just make up for it in other areas and profession isn't one of them.


----------



## UberCemetery

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


This is your first post on the forum, as this member. I call bull shit.


----------



## Teksaz

SydX said:


> Which probably smelled like American hotdogs lol


There is nothing wrong with a cooter that smells of hotdogs. lol


----------



## Uba Diver

UberCemetery said:


> This is your first post on the forum, as this member. I call bull shit.


This experience is precisely why I bothered to look for an Uber forum and register for an account. Not exactly the kind of incident I can chat about at my day job in an office environment.


----------



## ReviTULize

We don't believe you.
You should post a pic, to validate your claim that this happened.


----------



## SydX

Who cares if its true or not lol, i would rather him being the one who has to wash off the American hotdog with wet mustard smell off his fingers which is also now all over his screen/keyboard lol


----------



## Uba Diver

SydX said:


> Who cares if its true or not lol, i would rather him being the one who has to wash off the American hotdog with wet mustard smell off his fingers which is also now all over his screen/keyboard lol


For the record, all I felt was underwear, so no hot dog smell. It took about five seconds to process that I should probably pull it away. Based on the responses, I won't expect this experience to repeat itself anytime soon, which is probably best. I'm less concerned about the law (I was the one forcibly molested after all!) than I am being ambushed by some drunk, psycho boyfriend.


----------



## UberCemetery

I cant believe you created a member account on this forum, just to tell us this bull. Its the middle of the day are you still sleeping and dreaming?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Hey, he did post in the "stories" forum.


----------



## SydX

Humor is best policy... Try to have some lol


----------



## SydX

For the record u didnt elaborate any panties lol... Mind u, panties or not... Smelly wet mustard stains: ewwwwwww


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Her boyfriend is paying for a long ride at 2.5x and she's off trying to score a stranger. You must be desperate to be tempted by such a piece of trash. What you do reflects on all Uber drivers. I personally won't date a pax. Why cross the line and risk trouble?


----------



## Choochie

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


When you lose your uber job you can get into the fiction writing business.


----------



## Western Warrior

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


Lots of dirty talk and a few goodbye hugs but nothing like you experienced. Best to keep it clean while driving, especially if she's been drinking.


----------



## Desert Driver

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


I see a lot of **** - some fake, some real. I really like the Uber Flash and the Lyft Lift. I've been at it for six months and I've been asked inside the home of three female paxs. I have not (and never will) accept such an invitation. Mrs. Desert Driver wouldn't go for that in any way, shape, or form. Getting propositioned isn't that unusual. Have fun with it, but don't do anything you'll regret or be thinking about in jail. But I also have to tell you than having a dual channel dashcam is fun when the lasses get silly with their tops.


----------



## ReviTULize

When I was planning to sign up, I asked my wife if sge would have a problem with it because there would be some late nights occasionally. She said she was worried about me picking up a bunch of drunk girls in their 20's. I replied... "Really!! Did you want to blow the cabbie that took you home when you were in your 20's?" She laughed and said "good point".


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I must be doing something wrong or giving off the wrong vibe. I've had drunk girls angry at me because of something their boyfriend did, want to talk to me about something like they would to their grandfather, totally ignore me, oh and I got 2 propositions from guys. At least someone still thinks I'm sexy 

Seriously though, you have to ask why you are doing this. If it's to make money then it's simple, don't poop where you eat. If you are looking to meet potential mates, ok cupid, match, any art museum, bar, book store or starbucks will probably give you a better shot. If you go to the book store, stay away from people browsing the self help section!

If you just can't resist a wonderful opportunity to screw a stranger who will be embarrassed about it in the morning then make sure you have consent recorded.


----------



## 12692

Id be willing to bet poster is 12 and is just a troll, as this sounds absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

MrHollick said:


> Id be willing to bet poster is 12 and is just a troll, as this sounds absolutely ridiculous.


I belive him you will be surprised what a mix alcohol / drugs / hormones does


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I'm showing my age, but there used to be a magazine called "Penthouse" that published stories like this, supposedly from readers, and maybe even paid for them. Might pay better than Uber!


----------



## limepro

20yearsdriving said:


> I belive him you will be surprised what a mix alcohol / drugs / hormones does


And rejection.


----------



## Mad Pax

SydX said:


> And some seriously wet fingers





SydX said:


> Which probably smelled like American hotdogs lol





SydX said:


> Who cares if its true or not lol, i would rather him being the one who has to wash off the American hotdog with wet mustard smell off his fingers which is also now all over his screen/keyboard lol





SydX said:


> For the record u didnt elaborate any panties lol... Mind u, panties or not... Smelly wet mustard stains: ewwwwwww


Dude, shut the **** up about it already. It was gross the first three times you mentioned it.


----------



## 12692

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm showing my age, but there used to be a magazine called "Penthouse" that published stories like this, supposedly from readers, and maybe even paid for them. Might pay better than Uber!


LOL yeah and those "Letters Forums" were all Fiction too hahah


----------



## SydX

Smelly mustard hotdogs.... smellyyyyyy
Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## limepro

We can tell who the virgin is in this thread.


----------



## flashgordonnc

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


Were the muscles in your arm and the cells in your brain too paralyzed to control your arm and hand?
You should be a novelist. Give us a break.
Oh by the way, are you a guy or a girl. This might help others better answer your question.
Don't mind me. I just come to these forums for the entertainment.


----------



## Uba Diver

So she texted me tonight. Now I'm pretty sure she's a high priced prostitute and probably got her john to pay for the ride. She asked me to meet her because she had such a good time with me. Then came the "would you be able to help me with my rent?" Odd since I picked her up from her "boyfriend's" million dollar condo. Mystery solved and any interest in her lost. The story was entirely true but the fantasy utterly ruined.


----------



## Optimus Uber

true or not. Still entertaining. 

I have done over 3500 rides. What I will say, yes it happens. 

I guess you just got lucky because it happened so early on in your career. 

But what I do notice is it happened more frequently when I first started than it does now. 

Maybe because I can recignize were things are going and I can stop it sooner from continuing. 

Either way. Props to you on your first post. You received allot of audience participation. 

Careful what you posts. The trolls on here will put it on their personal blog and claim it happened to them. 

So if you don't want to lose credit for your story the Internet may not be the best place to post it.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Uba Diver said:


> So she texted me tonight. Now I'm pretty sure she's a high priced prostitute and probably got her john to pay for the ride. She asked me to meet her because she had such a good time with me. Then came the "would you be able to help me with my rent?" Odd since I picked her up from her "boyfriend's" million dollar condo. Mystery solved and any interest in her lost. The story was entirely true but the fantasy utterly ruined.


Yep you are learning. I have one that texts me all the time coz she wants a free ride.

The only issue is I wouldn't touch her coz she grosses me out. She's a dancer at the silver reign in Santa Monica Does the donation thing after hours


----------



## RideshareGuru

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


Dashcam. Get a dashcam.


----------



## Uba Diver

Optimus Uber said:


> So if you don't want to lose credit for your story the Internet may not be the best place to post it.


Honestly I'd prefer to forget the incident now. This is probably typical behavior from a hooker. I was just dumb for not realizing what she was right away.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Uba Diver said:


> Honestly I'd prefer to forget the incident now. This is probably typical behavior from a hooker. I was just dumb for not realizing what she was right away.


It's all good. You're learning. Don't stress. Uber can be allot of fun. I pick up call girls all the time. Don't let them mind **** you. They play the game. It's ok to play but keep your feds in your pocket. Remember she's full of someone else. You don't want the second round


----------



## troubleinrivercity

dude what the **** are you talking about. this isn’t film noir

anyway you do not **** customers in any profession unless you’re 100% sure it’s on the level and won’t come back to you. If you weren’t sure, then you shouldn’t have done it and made the right call by not. Having fun on the job is de facto illegal in the US, and doing it while taking ***** that could be someone else’s will get you handcuffed.


----------



## jackstraww

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver.


Hey poster since Wednesday,,
Come on now your really not an uber driver ...you write for Penthouse forum don't you...(is that even still around??)


----------



## Choochie

Uba Diver said:


> So she texted me tonight. Now I'm pretty sure she's a high priced prostitute and probably got her john to pay for the ride. She asked me to meet her because she had such a good time with me. Then came the "would you be able to help me with my rent?" Odd since I picked her up from her "boyfriend's" million dollar condo. Mystery solved and any interest in her lost. The story was entirely true but the fantasy utterly ruined.


Are you saying she was interesting when she came on like a "free ho" but now that she wants $$ she is no longer exciting???


----------



## Choochie

Uba Diver said:


> So she texted me tonight. Now I'm pretty sure she's a high priced prostitute and probably got her john to pay for the ride. She asked me to meet her because she had such a good time with me. Then came the "would you be able to help me with my rent?" Odd since I picked her up from her "boyfriend's" million dollar condo. Mystery solved and any interest in her lost. The story was entirely true but the fantasy utterly ruined.


High priced prostitutes don't need to hook up with uber drivers, no offense.


----------



## groovyguru

It all comes down to the money. These chicks know uber drivers are rollin in cash. Especially plus drivers. They throw themselves at the plusies. Couldn't get through one single ride without some international call girl getting naked and jumping to the front seat. They all know you are going to net $30 to $100 on a ride. They don't even worry about maintenance. Oil Changes, huh? Tires? What? None of that affects the bankroll sticking out of your back pocket. Keep rollin, yo!


----------



## Oscar Levant

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


In 15 years of driving, it happened to me twice. I had a girl strip and start masturbating in my cab, once upon a time, long ago.

You'd be a fool to let yourself even touch someone you do not know.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


I'm sure she insisted so much that she grabbed your hand and forcefully put it between her legs. Whos gonna believe that?


----------



## Uber9

So where do you get these dual dashcam's? can someone give me a tip on that?

BTW when I first starting driving last September within a few trips I had two not so drunk girls treat me really nice and one of them did insist on taking a picture with me, so far nothing on the facebook page of the other rider who booked the trip. I mean they probably did not post the picture, there was nothing vulgar or sexual during that trip. And since then I have never come even close to that, for some reason I do get a lot of female pax and all seem very nice, very few drunk girls in my trips.

Dashcam links please.  I need it for safety and not for creepy reasons.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Try the search feature, and check the "titles only" box to see some threads discussing dash cams.


----------



## Uber9

Older Chauffeur said:


> Try the search feature, and check the "titles only" box to see some threads discussing dash cams.


Thanks found many links but none for hidden cams, I hate the other ones, everyone notices plus my car will look dirt cheap  searching internet now


----------



## elelegido

> I'm not even a great looking guy except the green eyes and I'm pretty fat at 6' 230lbs. I just make up for it in other areas and profession isn't one of them.


I feel strangely attracted to you already


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Uber9 said:


> Thanks found many links but none for hidden cams, I hate the other ones, everyone notices plus my car will look dirt cheap  searching internet now


I didn't realize you wanted a hidden camera. Mine is a single lens BlackVue, about the size and shape of a roll of quarters, so not easy to hide.
I don't know, but doesn't the "hidden" part sound creepy? Why would a dash cam make your car look cheap?


----------



## Choochie

elelegido said:


> I feel strangely attracted to you already


I love Al Pacino


----------



## HOTUBERChik

You guys are disgusting...theres STD's are flying rampant amongst these little rich *****s & ******bags. And most Uber drivers are non-whites hustling to pay their bills...you didnt come to this country to get a rape charge. These
****s are not worth it guys. Stay FOCUSED.


----------



## Optimus Uber

HOTUBERChik said:


> You guys are disgusting...theres STD's are flying rampant amongst these little rich *****s & ******bags. And most Uber drivers are non-whites hustling to pay their bills...you didnt come to this country to get a rape charge. These
> ****s are not worth it guys. Stay FOCUSED.


So what are you doing later? Any plans for dinner?

Just staying focused. No dating passengers but other drivers looks to be ok.


----------



## ashevillecabbie

Uba Diver said:


> It's a lot easier to make rational decisions though when there isn't a topless Swedish girl trying to get you to finger her in your car.


The voice of wisdom.


----------



## billybengal

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


Dude, if the girl is an american, you'll end up in jail for sexual harrasment. If the girl is european, thank The Lors and go for it. Europeans don't try to get rich by sying others. They just wanna get laid. Trust me, I'm a european born.


----------



## Uber 1

Uba Diver said:


> She did ask for my cell phone number, and I gave it to her. If she calls tomorrow, I'll be game. But seriously, how often do rides like this happen? I've only done 20 trips, and this was by far the most memorable.


Dude, 20 rides and this only happened ONCE ??..... WTF is wrong with you? ;-O

Andy


----------



## Uber 1

Red said:


> Well, you would either end up in jail or have a lifetime memory. Worth the risk? You knew the answer.


You could have BOTH and make it REAL memorable ! ;-O

Andy


----------



## ravenx25

The same thing happened to me last night except mine was a crazy girl who just broke up with her boyfriend 5 minutes ago on the phone in the backseat of my uber car and then asked me to go upstairs with her 5 times and I had to tell her five times I can go upstairs with her because I'm working. She then showed and asked me if I liked her underwear


----------



## Oscar Levant

Uba Diver said:


> Third night as an Uber driver. 40-mile trip that took about an hour. Swedish girl may have had a little too much to drink, but not sloshed. She keeps showing me her boobs and insisting I feel them so I know they're real. A few minutes before I drop her off, she takes my hand and puts it between her legs and starts rubbing. She kept hinting at wanting me to go in with her, but I resisted only because I thought she might not be sober enough to consent. Still can't believe I passed her invitation up. How often does this happen? Is this par for the course or more like once in a lifetime?


what do you want to bet she was a prostitute?


----------

